# Hunting > Hunting >  Tongariro National Park-

## MrNorway

Hey guys,

I'm a keen hunter from Norway that for the last 3 years have lived in New Zealand while studying in Auckland. Have hunted my whole life back home (mostly moose and deer), but it has unfortunately taken some time for me to get into hunting her in NZ. About a year ago I got my firearms licence and have been hunting both the north and south island with a few mates. This has all been on private land, but I now feel like I have the understanding of NZ hunting required to start exploring some land on my own. I was therefore thinking about Tongariro National Park as it seems to be more open and maybe a good place to start. I have done a few hikes there before, so I know my way around Whakapapa and Whakapapaiti Valley, but not sure what the numbers are like (both deer population and hunting pressure). I understand that the best way to learn about this is to get out and start exploring, but a few pointers would be much appreciated. As a student I don't have much time and will probably only be able to go out once a month at the most. Last year I went hunting with a mate down south and brought back enough meat to feed myself and my girlfriend for a few months, so I hope to be able to keep re-filling the freezer once in a while. 

I'm hoping to go down for my first trip after the roar.

----------


## Chur Bay

Off the desert road is worth a look.Lots of open country.  Also the Southern side of Ruapehu. Havent hunted much on the Whakapapaiti side. As you said, get out and have a look.

----------


## Shearer

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a keen hunter from Norway that for the last 3 years have lived in New Zealand while studying in Auckland. Have hunted my whole life back home (mostly moose and deer), but it has unfortunately taken some time for me to get into hunting her in NZ. About a year ago I got my firearms licence and have been hunting both the north and south island with a few mates. This has all been on private land, but I now feel like I have the understanding of NZ hunting required to start exploring some land on my own. I was therefore thinking about Tongariro National Park as it seems to be more open and maybe a good place to start. I have done a few hikes there before, so I know my way around Whakapapa and Whakapapaiti Valley, but not sure what the numbers are like (both deer population and hunting pressure). I understand that the best way to learn about this is to get out and start exploring, but a few pointers would be much appreciated.* As a student I don't have much time* and will probably only be able to go out once a month at the most. Last year I went hunting with a mate down south and brought back enough meat to feed myself and my girlfriend for a few months, so I hope to be able to keep re-filling the freezer once in a while. 
> 
> I'm hoping to go down for my first trip after the roar.


Things have obviously changed since my student days.

----------


## MrNorway

Thanks!

----------


## MrNorway

And yes, times are changing... Immigration requires us as international students to have 100 % attendance to get approved for our visa.. Not much room for hunting with other words..

----------


## stug

We use to have a bit of luck around Hauhungatahi.

----------


## Cspence

> And yes, times are changing... Immigration requires us as international students to have 100 % attendance to get approved for our visa.. Not much room for hunting with other words..


Geez mate, someone forgot to tell the exchange students I know. The buggers are always travelling around the country and missing classes

----------


## MrNorway

Mate, if it was up to me I wouldn't be in Auckland right now... People and cars everywhere..all the time..... Just got to focus on quality rather than quantity for the next 2 years... Better times will come!

----------


## Haggie

> And yes, times are changing... Immigration requires us as international students to have 100 % attendance to get approved for our visa.. Not much room for hunting with other words..


Its not like they do a role call for anything outside of classes/labs with participation marks mate. Wouldnt be toooooooo hard to wisp away here and there.

----------


## Scouser

Heres an 'quick report' from my one and only hunt in that area....they are out there somewhere @MrNorway .....good luck mate.....

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...eer-hunt-6810/

----------


## Cspence

> [/URL]


Is that a cone? Hahaha

----------


## PillowDribbler

Norway whats your fitness level like and can you camp out or do you stay in Whakapapaiti hut.

----------


## MrNorway

> Its not like they do a role call for anything outside of classes/labs with participation marks mate. Wouldnt be toooooooo hard to wisp away here and there.


I'm up at the New Zealand College of Chiropractic, with about 50 students in each class, so here they do a roll.. Everytime!! Went hunting on a friday last semester and had 5 missed calls from the school because they were wondering where I was  :Wink:

----------


## MrNorway

> Heres an 'quick report' from my one and only hunt in that area....they are out there somewhere @MrNorway .....good luck mate.....
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...eer-hunt-6810/



Thanks for that! Awesome photos and really enjoyed that story!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MrNorway

> Norway whats your fitness level like and can you camp out or do you stay in Whakapapaiti hut.



Fitness level is good. Got a competitive background from endurance sports.  Tent or hut doesn't matter  :Wink:

----------


## Haggie

> I'm up at the New Zealand College of Chiropractic, with about 50 students in each class, so here they do a roll.. Everytime!! Went hunting on a friday last semester and had 5 missed calls from the school because they were wondering where I was


Should have done geology and geophysics mate got a degree with more time in the pub then at lectures  :ORLY:

----------


## Scouser

> Should have done geology and geophysics mate got a degree with more time in the pub then at lectures


Sounds like the voice of experience right there....eh @Haggie ........

----------


## Scouser

> Is that a cone? Hahaha


No....its a 'Roaring Horn'........ :Thumbsup:

----------


## PillowDribbler

A few moons ago i went in there for a looksy and found eldorado,the deer would be going past the hut in the dark then a few months later Roy Grose from the park said there was a population explosion asking for more support bringing numbers down.The numbers came down to a point where marks by hut dissapeared. In Scousers picture with binos, the hut is the other side of the ridge on skyline,morning hunt walk around back of toilet up the scrubby clearing when half way up hang a left into the more open face and continue up.wait for sun to come over top of face then start glassing everywhere.In the picture with rifle and cone up the side of the mountain at the barrel end is a waterfall,i have seen them up that high.At the shady spot at barrel end somebody shot a stag there and a bigger one had come out of the trees walked around the carcass and gone back.In afternoon you want to be on the other valley side glassing into morning hunt area,get to that by going up the around the mountain track.Cheers.

----------


## Scouser

Just be careful on the backdrop if you have a shot Mr Norway,  there's a lot of tracks around there and a lot of foot traffic.....Soda springs is the closest place IIRC......

----------


## bumblefoot

Saw my first deer in the Whakapapaiti Valley. Was only 17 and had an old beaten up Mauser K98 8x57; my first centrefire. Was coming back to the hut from downstream on the true right side of the valley. Was sidling through the bush about 3/4 of the way up the ridge when I heard a noise. 

I stopped, crouched and waited to see what it was. A red hind came into view about 25-metres away across a little clearing. She was reaching up and eating the leaves; but never in clear view. I could've shot through the scrub into her chest but didn't want to risk wounding her; so just watched her graze away. I had the worst case of buck fever ever known to man! 

Got back to the hut and noticed that I'd lost my Gerber somewhere in the bush..... About thirty bucks worth back in 1980-ish... Or; about 3/4 of my weeks apprentice wage. I'd saved for weeks to get that knife and rifle.... The rifle was $72 and I'd put it on layby along with a 4x32 scope!

----------


## MrNorway

> A few moons ago i went in there for a looksy and found eldorado,the deer would be going past the hut in the dark then a few months later Roy Grose from the park said there was a population explosion asking for more support bringing numbers down.The numbers came down to a point where marks by hut dissapeared. In Scousers picture with binos, the hut is the other side of the ridge on skyline,morning hunt walk around back of toilet up the scrubby clearing when half way up hang a left into the more open face and continue up.wait for sun to come over top of face then start glassing everywhere.In the picture with rifle and cone up the side of the mountain at the barrel end is a waterfall,i have seen them up that high.At the shady spot at barrel end somebody shot a stag there and a bigger one had come out of the trees walked around the carcass and gone back.In afternoon you want to be on the other valley side glassing into morning hunt area,get to that by going up the around the mountain track.Cheers.


This is awesome!! Thank you!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MrNorway

> Just be careful on the backdrop if you have a shot Mr Norway,  there's a lot of tracks around there and a lot of foot traffic.....Soda springs is the closest place IIRC......


Thanks for the heads up!! I'll definitely keep this in mind!!

----------

